# Traffic Control (TC) on Proxmox



## Munzy (Feb 2, 2016)

Has anyone messed with TC  http://lartc.org/manpages/tc.txt


I want to set this up on proxmox and control certain IPs to have certain traffic shaping. Is this a good idea? Have you noticed issues? Is there extra load? Have you done it on something outside of proxmox? I am just looking for help and info is all.


If you have examples I would love to also see.


----------



## drmike (Feb 2, 2016)

Munzy said:


> Has anyone messed with TC  http://lartc.org/manpages/tc.txt
> 
> 
> I want to set this up on proxmox and control certain IPs to have certain traffic shaping. Is this a good idea? Have you noticed issues? Is there extra load? Have you done it on something outside of proxmox? I am just looking for help and info is all.
> ...



I haven't but that's a neato find.  Haven't seen tc mentioned in many moons.


----------

